# Different Aurora track clips



## Fozzie1952 (Jan 1, 2019)

I use track clips for tight connections on my Aurora Model Motoring track. I recently received a shipment that also included a narrow version of a clip. They don't appear to fit the track. I've attached a photo that shows both types of clip. Can anyone tell me what the narrower clips on the left are for?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Fozzie, From my memory the clips on the left were AFX track, the ones on the right are for lock & Pin Aurora. I think the AFX style will also work on Aurora lock and pin as well but does not fit perfect, 

Boosted


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Fozzie, Boosted is correct. The smaller clips fit the "newer" (since mid '70s) AFX track. They may or may not fit the old lock and joiner track. Unfortunately the old clips are not made anymore but you may find some on auction sites.

Charlie
AFX Racemasters


----------

